# Odds



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

What are the odds that I got some male and female reds?? I bought 7 nickel sized reds about a week ago


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what he said


----------

